# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8

## nobita1412seo

*Điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8* - thoạt đầu năm 2017, Samsung lại khiến cho giới công nghệ phát sốt lên bởi việc ra mắt hai flagship mới là Samsung Galaxy S8 và S8 Plus. sở hữu màn hình cong tràn hai cạnh đẹp tuyệt vời, song song, tập hợp đủ các công nghệ tiên tiến như cảm biến vân tay mặt lưng, cấu hình đỉnh cao, pin khủng, tích hợp trợ lý ảo Bixby... hứa hẹn nối tiếp thành công của đàn anh S6 và S7.


 Màn hình vô cực, tỷ lệ 18.5:9
 Galaxy S8 và S8+ phá đổ vỡ khuôn khổ của cạnh viền, có tới cho người dùng một bề mặt mềm mại, liền mạch tràn qua hai cạnh. Màn hình Galaxy S thế hệ mới chiếm đến 83% diện tích mặt trước nhờ cạnh viền siêu mỏng, chỉ chừa ko gian vừa đủ cho cảm biến, camera trước... không chỉ đẹp, mang tỷ lệ màn hình đạt 18.5:9 đây còn là bề ngoài cực kỳ bổ ích. Bạn sở hữu thể khiến thao tác đa nhiệm một phương pháp hiệu quả hơn với màn hình lớn hơn, và bạn mang thể chọn việc bạn muốn ưu tiên bằng bí quyết thay đổi kích cỡ. Và khi bạn chú ý một bài báo hoặc những bài mạng xã hội trên màn hình lớn này, thì bạn không cần kéo màn hình phổ thông để xem hết nội dung.

 không còn nút Home vật lý
 cái bỏ nút Home vật lý thường nhật và thay vào chậm triển khai là nút cảm ứng lực ngay màn hình là sự thay đổi táo bạo của Samsung trên Galaxy S8. Nút Home ảo rất tiện dụng lúc xoành xoạch phát sáng nói cả khi màn hình đã tắt. Nút ảo này được ngoài mặt ngay bên dưới màn hình sở hữu cơ chế rung phản hồi theo áp lực nhằm tạo cảm giác bấm gần gũi như nút Home vật lý truyền thống.

 Bộ đôi Camera cho hình ảnh sắc nét
 Galaxy S8 cho bạn trải nghiệm lý tưởng và ghi lại các chốc lát đáng nhớ trên nọi nẻo con đường với bộ đôi Camera trước 8 MP, sau 12 MP. Bạn mang thể tha hồ lưu lại trọn vẹn cảm xúc cùng người nhà, bạn bè, gia đình trong các chuyến đi, hay ngày lễ kỷ niệm. Bộ đôi Camera cho hình ảnh sắc nét, màu sắc sống động, chân thực dù bạn chụp ngày hay đêm.
 đặc biệt, Camera thiết bị các chức năng như lấy nét theo pha (EIS), tự động lấy nét, gắn thẻ địa lý, chạm lấy nét, nhận mặt khuôn mặt, HDR, Panrama, chống rung quang học (OIS) hay chế độ chụp giỏi

 Bộ nhớ trong 64 GB
 Nâng cấp bộ nhớ trong mang dung lượng lớn tuồng như bị các nhà sản xuất "lãng quên" trong đa dạng năm qua, nhưng giờ đây Galaxy S8 và Galaxy S8 Plus đã có cú lột xác ngoạn mục. Cả Galaxy S8/ S8 Plus đều với bộ nhớ trong 64 GB.

 Trợ lí ảo Bixby
 dịch vụ đã kiểu dáng riêng một phím nằm ở cạnh trái điện thoại cho Bixby - trợ lý ảo được vun đắp dựa trên kỹ thuật trí não nhân tạo, sở hữu khả năng lắng nghe và thực hành các tác vụ, thay thế cho rộng rãi thao tác điều khiển vuốt chạm bình thường.
 Bạn mang thể dùng giọng đề cập, văn bản, tương tác chạm hoặc ra đề xuất bởi vì Bixby với thể hiểu được số đông. lúc bạn thiếu từ diễn đạt, mở áp dụng camera và Bixby sẽ tìm kiếm cho bạn. Bixby được tích hợp vào tất cả góc cạnh trên Galaxy S8 và S8+, bởi thế mang thể tương trợ các nhiệm vụ bình thường trên điện thoại và liên tục học hỏi từ tương tác của bạn để càng ngày càng hoàn thiện hơn.

 Máy quét mống mắt
 Samsung Galaxy S8 tăng cường khả năng bảo mật của mình bằng tính năng quét mống mắt để mở khóa màn hình, cho thời gian hoạt động rất nhiều tức tốc trong giai đoạn cài đặt lẫn sử dụng. tuy nhiên, máy còn với khả năng nhận dạng khuôn mặt trong khoảng camera trước để mở khóa nhanh chóng, hoặc chức năng mở khóa vân tay từ mặt sau vốn đã quen thuộc.

 Hiệu suất hoạt động đạt tới tiêu chuẩn mới
 không còn chướng ngại khi đang sử dụng điện thoại. Galaxy S8 và S8+ được hỗ trợ bộ vi xử lý 10nm trước tiên trên toàn cầu. Bộ nhớ RAM 4 GB cộng bộ nhớ trong 64 GB phổ biến và có thể mở rộng thẻ nhớ ngoài. Theo thẩm định thì tốc độ xử lý của S8 nhanh hơn 10% so với đàn anh Samsung Galaxy S7, GPU sẽ mạnh hơn 21%.
 Pin Samsung Galaxy S8 hơi cao lên tới 3000mAh cho bạn thời kì trải nghiệm lâu. Máy cũng được hỗ trợ kỹ thuật sạc nhanh, bạn với thể chọn lọc giữa sạc không giây hoặc có dây.

 chống thấm, chống bụi
 Galaxy S8 và S8+ được thừa hưởng tính năng kháng nước và bụi chuẩn IP68 trong khoảng thế hệ Galaxy trước đây. *Có thể ngâm dưới nước ở độ sâu 1,5m trong 30 phút.
 thông tin thương hiệu
 Samsung được ra đời năm 1969, là 1 phòng ban to nhất của Tập đoàn Samsung và là 1 trong những công ty điện tử to nhất thế giới. Được sáng lập tại Daegu, Hàn Quốc. với những nỗ lực, quyết tâm SamSung đã trở nên 1 tổ chức công nghệ thông báo toàn cầu, quản lý trên 200 công ty trực thuộc trên toàn toàn cầu. những sản phẩm và dịch vụ của công ty gồm với những đồ vật gia dụng chẳng hạn như TV, màn hình, máy in, tủ lạnh, và máy giặt cũng như những sản phẩm viễn thông di động quan yếu như điện thoại thông minh và máy tính bảng.

 thông số sản phẩm *điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy* S8:
 SKU: KVVELMTDT00322
 Thương hiệu: Samsung
 Tên sản phẩm: Điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8
 nguồn cội thương hiệu: Hàn Quốc
 cung cấp tại: Trung Quốc
 Trọng lượng sản phẩm (kèm bao bì): 500 grams
 Trọng lượng vận tải (ước tính): 680 grams

 Chế độ bảo hành điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8:
 Bảo hành chính hãng: thân máy 12 tháng, pin 12 tháng, sạc 6 tháng
 liên hệ bảo hành: trung tâm bảo hành Samsung chính hãng

 Màn hình điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8:
 công nghệ màn hình: Super AMOLED
 Độ phân giải: 2K (1440 x 2960 Pixels)
 Màn hình rộng: 5.8"
 Cảm ứng: Cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm
 Mặt kính cảm ứng: Corning Gorilla Glass 5

 Camera sau
 Độ phân giải: 12 MP
 Quay phim: Quay phim 4K 2160p@60fps
 Đèn Flash: với
 Chụp ảnh nâng cao: Ảnh Raw, Lấy nét theo pha (EIS), Tự động lấy nét, Chạm lấy nét, nhận biết khuôn mặt, HDR, Panorama, Chống rung quang đãng học (OIS), Chế độ chụp giỏi

 Camera trước
 Độ phân giải: 8MP
 Quay phim: có
 Videocall: tương trợ VideoCall duyệt vận dụng OTT
 thông tin khác: Selfie bằng cử chỉ, Chụp bằng giọng kể, nhận diện khuôn mặt, Chế độ khiến cho đẹp, Quay video Full HD, Tự động lấy nét, Selfie ngược sáng HDR

 Hệ quản lý - CPU
 Hệ điều hành: Android 7.0
 Chipset (hãng SX CPU): Exynos 8895 8 nhân 64-bit
 Tốc độ CPU: Đang cập nhật
 Chip đồ họa (GPU): Mali™ G71

 Bộ nhớ & Lưu trữ
 RAM: 4 GB
 Bộ nhớ trong (ROM): 64 GB
 Thẻ nhớ ngoài: MicroSD
 tương trợ thẻ tối đa: 256 GB

 Kết nối
 Mạng di động: 3G, 4G LTE Cat 9
 Sim: hai Nano SIM
 Wifi: Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, Dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot
 GPS: A-GPS, GLONASS
 Bluetooth: v5.0, apt-X, A2DP, LE, EDR
 Cổng kết nối/sạc: USB Type-C
 Jack tai nghe: 3.5 mm
 Kết nối khác: OTG, Miracast

 ngoài mặt *điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8*:
 Thiết kế: Nguyên khối
 Chất liệu: khuông kim loại + mặt kính cường lực
 Kích thước: Dài 148.9 mm - Ngang 68.1 mm - Dày 8 mm
 Trọng lượng: 155g

 thông tin pin điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8:
 Dung lượng pin: 3000 mAh
 dòng pin: Pin chuẩn Li-Ion
 kỹ thuật pin: Sạc pin nhanh

 giải trí & vận dụng điện Thoại Samsung Galaxy S8:
 Xem phim: H.265, 3GP, MP4, AVI, WMV, H.263, H.264(MPEG4-AVC), DivX, WMV9, Xvid
 Nghe nhạc: Lossless, Midi, MP3, WAV, WMA, AAC++, OGG, AC3, FLAC
 Ghi âm: mang, microphone chuyên dụng chống ồn
 Radio: không
 Bảo mật nâng cao: Mở khóa bằng vân tay, Quét mống mắt
 Tính năng đặc biệt: Mặt kính hai.5D; chống thấm nước, chống bụi

----------

